# Battery Charger/Minder



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

So for a 2 battery 24v trolling motor and separate 12v starting battery do I use a 12v 3 bank system with leads to each of the 3 batteries?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

http://www.powermaniausa.com/m330.html

I have a M220 and it has been excellent and came highly recommended by my trolling motor repair guy.


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

yes, 3 banks with leads to each battery


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Last 2 boats genius chargers no issues


----------

